

Show HN: Integrate your app using simple JavaScript Widget - zubairov
http://www.elastic.io/blog/80061660580

======
jhorbulyk
What is the data record that is mentioned in the pricing?

~~~
zubairov
We count number of records we transfer between two systems. For example in
case of contact import one data records === one contact record that is
imported into your application. In case of File Exporter one data record will
be one single file, but in this case you might guess that 'bandwidth' limits
are more critical than 'data records' :)

